# Major Hedge Fund Converting 1/3 of Assets to Gold



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Due to worries about sovereign debt, another major hedge fund company is converting assets to gold.

Pacific Group to Convert 1/3 of Hedge-Fund Assets to Gold

"Gold, the way we look at it, is anywhere from being undervalued to being seriously undervalued," Kaye said. "We're in the early stages, in our judgment, of what would likely be the world's largest short squeeze in any instrument."

Central banks have so far been able to manipulate interest rates to allow governments to service their debt at low costs, averting market seizures, Kaye said. Still, the next big rally in precious-metal prices may be 18 months to two years away, triggered by a "financial catastrophe," he added.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Can't say I"m betting on it but am in position to at least hope that s correct well gold and silver not too much gold I don't have that kinda money.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

I am hearing this too through some of my clients... Some are going gold, some are splitting 70-30 with silver... 

every ounce, half ounce, quarter ounce will go up... if you can't afford the 1600+ for an ounce, get the half, if you can't afford that go with a quarter... and if you can't do that, go with the 1/8th ounce... over time it all adds up...


----------

